# Update on Rescue from Minnesota



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, I couldn't find my original post about the maltese I posted about last week that I needed help with transporting from Minnesota to Florida. (But considering the problems we have had, it's understandable)

But just wanted to update and share my experience with trying to get this rescue to me. Well, we hit a dead end on getting her transported from Minnesota to Minomiee, Michigan because of the location, lack of people in that area and weather. And that is understandable. She had a ride from Michigan to Florida but not from Minnesota to Michigan. But I thank everyone that tried to make it happen.

But the good new is that some have seen the situation and the time frame we were working with and have donated a lot of time and support to getting her to Florida. She will be flying in cabin on a flight from Minneapolis to Florida on Friday and I will be picking her up at the Tampa, Fl. airport at 4:00PM. I am so appreciative to all those that helped with the planning, emotional support, encouragement to not give up and financial assistance that I am overwhelmed to the point of tears. I can't wait until she is in my arms and "home" with the rest of the pack!!!! Here is a picture of "HER SWEETNESS."


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow. Great job and pass my thanks on to anyone involved in makign this come about. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

That brought tears to my eyes. Such great support to get that rescue to you. Send info ASAP and more pics.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I must have missed your other post,I haven't a clue what was going on. I could have helped shorten the trip by having her delivered to me on xmas day.She wouldn't have had to travel any farther.  She's a sweetheart Carol.What a good heart you have to take in another rescue baby. :grouphug: Hope all goes well with her trip & new home.


----------



## gracie'smom (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you meet the financial needs to tranport her. If not I would really like to help. If not please me and let me know how to help.

What an adorable little girl. Thank you for taking her into your home and giving her a new for ever life.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I read your other post and was worried about that little girl, I'm so happy things turned out so well.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 22 2008, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691305


> I must have missed your other post,I haven't a clue what was going on. I could have helped shorten the trip by having her delivered to me on xmas day.She wouldn't have had to travel any farther.  She's a sweetheart Carol.What a good heart you have to take in another rescue baby. :grouphug: Hope all goes well with her trip & new home.[/B]


    .......only YOU would think that one up! You are too funny!!!!! I hope her trip goes well too.............I know her new home with me will be just fine. They will be just one big happy pack!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (gracie'smom @ Dec 22 2008, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691313


> Did you meet the financial needs to tranport her. If not I would really like to help. If not please me and let me know how to help.
> 
> What an adorable little girl. Thank you for taking her into your home and giving her a new for ever life.[/B]


Thank you.............I could use a little more help; I will PM you!!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 22 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691327


> I read your other post and was worried about that little girl, I'm so happy things turned out so well.[/B]


Thanks for you concerns............I am just happy that so many have helped in making it possible to giver her a home. BUT this is it!!!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bless you for doing this!!! What a great reward just knowing that this baby will be forever loved and can enjoy life as she should.
Thank you from Bob, Marsha and The Boyz


----------



## Tcarnagie (Jun 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Dec 22 2008, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691341


> QUOTE (gracie'smom @ Dec 22 2008, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691313





> Did you meet the financial needs to tranport her. If not I would really like to help. If not please me and let me know how to help.
> 
> What an adorable little girl. Thank you for taking her into your home and giving her a new for ever life.[/B]


Thank you.............I could use a little more help; I will PM you!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Carol, 

I stated on the last post that was up that I would love to help out by providing a financial gift to help cover some of the cost of getting her to you. Please let me know and I will get it to you today.

And....I have made her a very special Rag Quilt that will be on it's way to your door.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I know Carol I did also post on the last thread, Please yahoo me and let me know how and where to send it..
XOOX :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 22 2008, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691496


> I know Carol I did also post on the last thread, Please yahoo me and let me know how and where to send it..
> XOOX :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, my friend!!!!! My little girl will be in my arms Friday for sure!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I did see the other thread but had no idea how to help. I'm so glad it's working out for this baby, and I also would be happy to help if you need
anything - please don't hesitate to ask. I know your new baby :wub: will have a wonderful life!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Carol, I'm glad everything is working out for the new baby. I know she will be appropriately spoiled with you. Can't wait to see pictures of her with her new family.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I didn't see the other post either, but I'm glad you got it all arranged and will get your little girl soon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Dec 22 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691645


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 22 2008, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691496





> I know Carol I did also post on the last thread, Please yahoo me and let me know how and where to send it..
> XOOX :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, my friend!!!!! My little girl will be in my arms Friday for sure!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Your very welcome and I wanted to do it even though you never asked! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

